# Need help w/pup; weak legs



## sandra sakalauskaite (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Malnurished Mal-Need Rehab Suggestions*

I'd try to find something suitible for my dogs problem,but I think I have the same problem with my dogs legs but not so much.She makes a lots of jumps when she was a pup.so her legs are weak.I gave her Calci-delice,then food supplement Canvit chondro.We have so much exersises of swiming, but it doesn't help.I think that we have to try something on the sand.Please help to take good care of my dog.Now she is 11month old


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

See http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/help-building-up-pasterns-11236/


----------

